# Bringing an air compressor back to life



## c1959palmer (Jan 7, 2018)

My brother have me an air compressor that didn't have a plug on it and no identifying marks. I have already replaced the pressure switch and I put a 110 plug on it. It starts up for about 5 seconds then pops the units breaker. I'm in no means an electrition but looking and the compactors I'm thinking maybe it's suppose to be a 220 but I'm not sure. It's about a 30 gal compressor I have photos but not sure how to post photos on here. One capacitor reads cd60 200uf 250vac and the other is cbb60 30uf 450vac. Thanks for any information


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

There should be a data plate on the motor somewhere, and it should tell you the motor's ratings. Look the motor over carefully. It might be painted over or covered with grease/grime/dirt. If there is a cover plate over a wiring junction box on the motor, there might be some motor info underneath it somewhere.

Without more info, determining its voltage would just be a guess.


----------

